# Comodo



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A co-worker is having an issue with Comodo firewall. I am unfamiliar with the program, so I was hoping you could give me some ideas.

His issue... 

IE will not load pages with Comodo enabled, but will with it disabled.

It is a simple as that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Do they have another firewall running ?

Comodo does have their own help forum:

Welcome to the Comodo Forum - Index

They could be of more help.

BG


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi GZ comodo is a full on firewall mate and quite technical and Defense + is an area you may wish to look at to ensure that IE is added to the trusted files and not in the blocked files anything not marked as safe is treated as unrecognised and blocked from executing. You may need to add IE to the trusted files whitelisting it to run.

Have a look thru the article below with some guidance it may help.

Trusted Files, Personal Safe List, Defense+ Trusted Status | Internet Security v5.9/5.10


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Check and fully remove any previous security software (removal tools: Antivirus Uninstallers), also try running Comodo with Windows own firewall enabled for a session or two (I know it's not recommended but I've seen stuff auto-blocked and no sign of why until the built-in firewall is enabled - then you get a popup ... ).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input fellows... I will pass the information along.

It really stinks being asked something that you don't know the answer to! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

But that is what your here for lol seriously though you can't carry it all in your head maybe they can use this to learn a bit about it COMODO Firewall tutorial | Raymond.CC Forum


----------

